# RCI Exchange w/out Using Credits



## rhonda (Apr 7, 2021)

I received an email yesterday from WM regarding the promotion pasted below.  I phoned to inquire of details, specially the travel window.  The answer:  _Book and Travel before May of this year_.  
So ... basically this offer is only valid for travel this current month.  


*WORLDMARK NON-TRAVELSHARE RCI OFFER DETAILS*: 
WorldMark non-Travel Share owners can book and travel without credits. In addition, any Non-Travel Share owner who does not have an RCI membership can self-enroll for 2 years at $99; an $80 savings off standard 2 year enrollment.

   • One-time use, no guest certificates  • Offer valid to US and Canadian residents  • Ongoing Search can apply  • $249 exchange fee  • To enroll, visit the RCI exchange page on worldmarktheclub.com and select "Join Now."  • Search availability by selecting RCI Exchange at worldmarktheclub.com, then call 1-800-585-4833 to confirm without credits


----------



## sherakay (Apr 7, 2021)

I am not yet a WM member but am a high bidder on an auction now to buy a contract. I am though a DVC Saratoga Springs owner and can see the RCI inventory. We don't pay with DVC to access RCI and I just happened to check today to see what was available.

Only real specials I see are $199 weeks to South America, Mexico, Central America, Caribbean, and Bermuda.

If they are talking about booking at other WM resort using RCI, the only availability in there is:
Indio
Birch Bay 
Branson
Coral Baja
Estancia St. George
Hunt Stablewood Springs 
Las Vegas on the Blvd
Las Vegas Spencer St
Marble Falls
Shawnee
Las Vegas Tropicana
Victoria 
Whistler Cascade Lodge
Whistler Sundance
Angels Camp

and the available dates are sporadic.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if they are giving worldmark owners a one time vacation cert similar to the ones the vacation village owners get once a year.  You pay the regular exchange fee but it will only pull low value last minute inventory.  So if you look at last call inventory, instead of around $294 you would pay $249.  Probably only about half of the inventory that is currently available for exchange would be available for that type of certificate.  

I don't know this for sure but that is the typical MO for RCI certs that don't take points and just take the regular exchange fee.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 8, 2021)

@sherakay, best wishes for a quick closing/transfer of your new WM account!

FWIW, it did not appear, from my brief conversation with the RCI rep, that the promotion had restrictions either on brand (not limited to only WM inventory) or locations ... but was strictly limited by the book-by and travel window (current month).   

@tschwa2, possibly ... sounds logical.  I've seem similar "exchange certificates" from II posted to my account from time to time, and received similar certificates from RCI via GPR ... this was a first, for me, from RCI as connected to WM.  It wasn't worded as an exchange certificate ... but that might have been an underlying element.


----------



## Firepath (Apr 8, 2021)

I got an Facebook post yesterday that now says "use by" date is sometime in September. I don't know which is correct.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 8, 2021)

Firepath said:


> I got an Facebook post yesterday that now says "use by" date is sometime in September. I don't know which is correct.


Oh, that would be much better!  

FWIW, I thought I had also seen a "use by Sept" line somewhere but couldn't find it when I phoned.  I was shocked by both the rep's answer to my question and, perhaps, even more when he _agreed_ with my knee-jerk, half-muttered, "Well, that is pretty useless."  

So, anyone willing to try again to nail down the usage window?  If "_use by Sept_" is that _book_ before the Sept cutoff or also _travel_ by that same date?  What is the last day to travel on this promotion ... ??  Good luck to all!


----------



## Firepath (Apr 9, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Oh, that would be much better!
> 
> FWIW, I thought I had also seen a "use by Sept" line somewhere but couldn't find it when I phoned.  I was shocked by both the rep's answer to my question and, perhaps, even more when he _agreed_ with my knee-jerk, half-muttered, "Well, that is pretty useless."
> 
> So, anyone willing to try again to nail down the usage window?  If "_use by Sept_" is that _book_ before the Sept cutoff or also _travel_ by that same date?  What is the last day to travel on this promotion ... ??  Good luck to all!


I got an email right after I wrote that and it says through Sept. 26. But it says non-Travel-share owner. I am a TS owner, so I don't know why I even got the email. Sorry for the duplicate messages!


----------



## Firepath (Apr 9, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Oh, that would be much better!
> 
> FWIW, I thought I had also seen a "use by Sept" line somewhere but couldn't find it when I phoned.  I was shocked by both the rep's answer to my question and, perhaps, even more when he _agreed_ with my knee-jerk, half-muttered, "Well, that is pretty useless."
> 
> So, anyone willing to try again to nail down the usage window?  If "_use by Sept_" is that _book_ before the Sept cutoff or also _travel_ by that same date?  What is the last day to travel on this promotion ... ??  Good luck to all!


I got an email right after I wrote tat and it says through Sept. 26. It says for non-Travel-share owners, so I guess that would leave me out. I wonder why.


----------



## Firepath (Apr 9, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Oh, that would be much better!
> 
> FWIW, I thought I had also seen a "use by Sept" line somewhere but couldn't find it when I phoned.  I was shocked by both the rep's answer to my question and, perhaps, even more when he _agreed_ with my knee-jerk, half-muttered, "Well, that is pretty useless."


----------



## rhonda (Apr 9, 2021)

@Firepath ,

THANK YOU for redirecting me back to the original email of 4/6.  From that email, I had pasted the 'offer details' in post #1 of this thread ... but YES! the earlier portion of the same email shows the Sept date.   I've pasted that intro just below.  So book by 9/26 or book and travel by 9/26?  I'll assume it is book and travel and that the RCI phone rep gave me bum information.




Give your credits a vacation. 

Remember: For a limited-time only, non-TravelShare owners can book an exchange vacation with RCI without using any WorldMark credits! Act fast though. This deal only lasts until September 26, 2021. See the Offer Details below.

Bonus: You can self-enroll in a two-year RCI membership for just $99 (that’s a savings of $80!). Just visit the RCI exchange page and select "Join Now."

 




 

Call RCI today.Start searching and book your trip.
 
800-585-4833


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 10, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, I was chatting with an RCI rep about a different topic, and asked if she could check inventory on this offer. You pretty much have to give them an area. I asked for Southern California. That day, Grand Pacific Palisades was available for check in on May 8, 2021.
Originally, the offer was through May 23, 2021.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 10, 2021)

HudsHut said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I was chatting with an RCI rep about a different topic, and asked if she could check inventory on this offer. You pretty much have to give them an area. I asked for Southern California. That day, Grand Pacific Palisades was available for check in on May 8, 2021.
> Originally, the offer was through May 23, 2021.


I figured, if I were interested in using the offer, that I would search online first, put a week on hold and _then_ phone to redeem against my hold.   I will not attempt to 'search inventory' over the phone vs online.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 12, 2021)

Agreed. I wasn't really interested, I was just curious as to what might come up. Via chat, I was told that "they" had to do the searching. If the "hold" works, that's the way to go.


----------

